# 2008 Juno Awards !!!!



## faracaster

Hi All
Well I've managed to leave all my travel and packing arrangments till the last minute. I've been up all night getting ready and now it's just ninety minutes till the alarm goes off to wake me. So what better thing to do than tp begin my yearly blog from the JUNO AWARDS.
Things didn't start very auspiciously for me when I did an interview with the Calgary Herald yesterday and when asked, promptly revealed the cost of the set.  Not good. My bosses don't like things like that getting around. So with a deep glup and a knot in my stomach I phoned my Producer and told her what a lame brain I had been. I did explain that there was extenuating circumstances as I was at my son's PeeWee playoff game when I did the interview and was only half paying attention to what the guy was asking and what I was saying. At any rate, when the article ran today, the scribe did not mention the cost of the set. I guess I'm not fired.
Here is a link to the article.....
http://www.canada.com/calgaryherald...=25e70862-885b-4a45-a8b2-5711a91a92ec&k=51005

So I fly to Calgary today and the work begins. I'm always very nervous and excited at this point. The Saddledome presents some real challenges for a show of this size. There are a number of large tours that pass on Calgary because there is issues with weight (hanging PA, lights video etc. There is a maximum 80,000 lbs load limit in summer months, 60,000 in winter) and inherent interior design problems with the clock and limited grid space. While it is probably amongst the most recognizable of NHL arenas (I quite like the design of the exterior) The space inside is a little cramped for 9 bands and their entourages. Let alone TV facilities, record label types, catering for all of us (approx 450 on rehearsal and show days), and general venue personel.
So I'll check in here and post pix as I can in the coming week.
Cheers and YEE HAW !!!!!
Pete


----------



## Robert1950

Sho'nuff Pete. I look forward to your blog.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Nice article Pete. Looks like you may have outdone yourself again this year. Look forward to the reports. !


----------



## zontar

So, how much did the set cost? :smile:

Okay--I'm kidding.


----------



## Robboman

Can't wait to see the setup pictures, Pete. Thanks for sharing. It's gonna be a great show, the Juno buzz is really building up strong around town.


----------



## faracaster

Hi All
We started a leeetle bit behind the eight ball yesterday. We had a pre-rig on Friday night, overnight, but when the crew got everything up in the air,.....they realized that it would obstruct the clock from some seats. The NHL and the Calgary Flames won’t allow this so.......down it all came. We officially got possession at 5am on Sunday morning after conversion of the venue from the last Flames game here.
This first day is strictly a lighting and PA day. Where all the lighting and sound comes in and we get a good portion of it in the air. Tomorrow the stage and set come in. This is the way it was this year. Other years, depending on the design, the set may come in first or at the same time as lighting. Tomorrow it will really get crowded in here.

So.....without further adieu......

Just to give you all a bit of background. We start each new Juno award show the summer before the next year’s show. We always come out to wherever (Calgary in this case) in July. Very rough ideas are thrown around all summer and then by Sept/Oct a design is ready to be critiqued.
This is a scale model of the design concept Sandra built in Oct/November..........there was some changes subsequently. Largely due to budget (always because we don’t have enough....never because we have too much).
So hopefully it will have some semblance to this model this coming Sunday.










Coming into Calgary airport by the luggage carousel, you are greeted by this sculpture at the foot of the escalator. I asked our local driver what that sculpture of the big head was called. She said...”You are correct. It’s called Big Head”










6:30am Sunday morning outside the Saddledome.










The first two of thirteen 53’ft. Semi-tractor-trailers pull into the arena.









IMG]


----------



## faracaster

*Day 1 contd......*

The large shipping door allows us to get two trucks unloaded at the same time.










Early shot of the arena with cases just starting to come in.










One of the sound system clusters being hoisted into the air










Just a few of the cases of lighting carrying miles of cable


----------



## faracaster

*Day 1 contd......contd........*

Our lighting rig on the floor being assembled










Shot of the PA and lighting rig (incomplete) flying into position.










The lighting rig from the stage side of the room.










Our new lighting designer Alex Nadon. alex did the MMVA's for years before coming over to the dark side. As you can see he is a very even tempered person. Here he comes over to ask me why the f#ck he ever took this gig.


----------



## faracaster

*Day 1 contd......contd........contd.......*

Here is Donna Luke (Line Producer) Sandra Svendsen (Art Director) and Louise Wood (Producer) posing for me before they knew they were behind a Viagra ad.










after they found out...............all fun and games at the Juno Awards.










Here is my office. Nothing too good for the design deptment on the Juno awards










One more.......here is my security pass photo. Karl Lagerfeld has nothing on me.










So that’s it for today. The set trucks get unloaded tomorrow so I actually have to work. Lots more to come.

Type at you tomorrow
Pete


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Excellent stuff, Pete. Looking forward to seeing how this comes together.


----------



## Sneaky

Great stuff Pete... Keep it coming!

:smile:


----------



## bscott

I just might watch the Juno's now. Up to now I have not had any connection whatsoever to them.

Brian


----------



## Gunny

Being a 'tech'y' guy, I love those setup shots. Saw a documentary on a Shania concert at the same venue and watched all that stuff being put in place.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## psychotik

your job is too cool


----------



## faracaster

*Day 2*



Sneaky said:


> Great stuff Pete... Keep it coming!


Okay Sneaky....here we go.
After 3 hours of overtime last night we are already starting to get a little crispy. But since it is only day 2.....no whining yet.
My part of the show got going today. My tractor trailers of set pulled up at 8am and away we went. all the bits and pieces got loaded into the arena and out on to the floor. 

Quite a bit more stuff from yesterday's shot of the floor









Here are the ribs of the set in the house.









The chromed oil barrels have now arrived









And some custom real wood pieces that will become the curved front of the stage


----------



## faracaster

Here's a shot I just like.......inside one of the ribs of the Dinosaur










The footings of scaffolding being leveled in place.










A little further along with the stage scaffolding setup










And yet a little further along


----------



## faracaster

Drilling holes in the rib to attach Stealth panels (video panels) to the ribs.










Mike and Balou, two of our video technicians, in concentration while adjusting the Stealth panels.










Curved pieces of the stage starting to be attached










A little further along....


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Thabk you very much Pete. Immensly enjoying these behind the scenes shots.
as has been mentioned earlier, it gives one an intimate feeling of being a part of it all.
cheers
Gerry


----------



## bagpipe

Yeah, I agree - this is great stuff. Please keep the reports coming Faracaster. It gives a better idea of the amount of work and planning which goes into staging a big show such as this. I also enjoyed the actual show last year more, because of the similar thread in Guitars Canada at that time.

I had a question on these hockey arenas which double as concert halls. What happens with the ice surface? Is the ice just covered over?


----------



## faracaster

*Day 2...contd......*

Our mix-master, front-of-house, sound tech, extrordinaire Mark Vreeken, starts to tune up the board.
I told him not to smile in this photo.










Whenever you get a carpenter and an art director together, it's all dancin' in the arena. On one of Jully Black's horn section risers.










Our SuperMan stage manager Ian Donald doing what he does......managing the stage build










Barrels moving across the floor to be ready to place.


----------



## faracaster

*Day 2...contd......contd....*

Here is a series of shots of the "head of the stage" (the award presentation platform being moved into position.





























I'm checking out the award staircase with my design coordinator/crew chief Greg Hefford










OKAY !!!!!! A big day and we are seriously behind in schedule.

cheers Pete


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Amazing inside look at how these massive stages are erected. Thanks, Pete


----------



## Chito

This is way cool Pete. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## faracaster

*Day 3 !!!!!! Omg !!!!*

Hi All

Okay here is yesterday. We had a serious “We’re in big trouble here” meeting at the end of day 2. Came up with plan with dept. heads and did our best to execute. We all knew we had to motor like crazy to have a whiff of hope to catch up. I mean It’s not like you can say...”oh..we’re not ready yet, just give us a few more hours”...on broadcast day. Although the head of Universal Music did call the vice-president of CTV at last years Junos an hour before the show and ask if we could delay about 20 minutes till he got there. He was going to be late. Funny no????

We got to our curved rear projection (RP) screens this morning. We lay the screen onto the frame, hold it in place with pony clamps and work our way around the perimeter stretching and pulling, getting surface as smooth as a babies.......


















Shot from the rear of the floor of the ribs and curved screens
?









Here is two of the screens being hoisted into position









?


----------



## faracaster

*Day 3 ....contd....*

Curved Plexi glass with partial frosting being added to the ribs
?









I like this shot through the plexi...









Here is Greg and Lee my design crew chiefs sussing out the lay of the land.









Shot of the tail of the set partially assembled.


----------



## faracaster

*Day 3 ....contd....contd.....*

Here we are rolling out old vinyl wallpaper on top of the floor of the set to protect it while we work on top.
?









Ribs starting to be moved onto the stage via forklift.

















Manhandling ribs into position


----------



## faracaster

Cutting holes in the floor under the ribs for our life-size wack-a-mole game.

























Here are the ribs on stage and the screens flying in the air. Yaaaaayyyy !!!!!!!!


----------



## faracaster

Oh by the way we had a terrorist threat....we went outside to check it out and I found the culprit
?









Here’s his hidey hole......just like Saddam !!!









Okay back to serious things
Here are the curved screens in position behind the ribs. YAH !!!!!!


----------



## faracaster

*Day 3 ....contd....contd.....contd.....contd.....*

Here is Lee up on a ladder with a drawing of the barrel configuration (hard at work, crackin’ the whip), placing them in the presentation area.









Here is a trio of barrel building shots. We bought real steel oil barrels cut the bottom out of them and then had them dipped in chrome.
Each one of these 40 odd barrels will have a light placed at the bottom of them and a large smoke machine placed underneath. This will give the effect (I hope) of a smoldering post apocalyptic pile of ..........(you fill in the word here)
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y49/Petefaragher/building-the-barrels.jpg


----------



## bscott

Thanks for all of this. It is really interesting to see it all be put together. I will definitely be watching to see the finished set.

Brian


----------



## faracaster

*Day 3 ....contd....contd.....contd.....contd.....contd.. .*

Here is a fun conversation. Karel, Ian and I are discussing moving the jib platform that just took four guys six hours to build.









Monitor mix land and the monitor pit.

















Finally got the lighting and video console platform built. So they now had a home to start the lengthy programming job.
I mean REALLY lengthy. I don’t envy the hours these guys put in after all of us have gone home.
?


----------



## faracaster

*Day 3 ....contd....contd.....contd.....contd.....contd.. .contd...*

Here more stealth panels that we hung in front of our main centre rear projection screen. I have no idea how this will work but I sold them on this idea back in November. So.........









Drilling holes in the front of the stage to sink the monitors down in them.
?









Here is another shot you will never see on the show.......I just like it.


----------



## faracaster

*Last one for Day 3......I promise !!!!*

Okay everyone needs to feel comfortable in their own environment to work efficiently, creatively and happily.
This is the little corner of the office they gave to us, we like to call it Junorassic Park.

















Finally we could say goodnight and go back to the hotel knowing we has worked our a*ses off but we had made a serious dent in our schedule deficit

















Day 4 tomorrow !!!!!
Cheers and goodnight.
Pete


----------



## faracaster

*Day 4 !!!!!!.......Thursday*

Hi All
You all my notice I’m three days behind here. Forgive my tardiness. I’ll attempt to catch up today (Saturdat) as we are into rehearsals and things, theoretically will be a little calmer.
After the insanity of Day 3, it may not look like a lot was done today. However I can tell you that I did not stop from 8am till 8pm. That is why there are further photos of the process. Just some wide shots really. We enclosed the front of the stage, tweaked projection screen positions and started to look at camera positions. There was a lot of cabling and getting things hooked up and fired up. In addition, meetings, meetings, meetings filled the day. 
All the big broadcast trucks arrived and cabling for TV sound and pictures began. Trailers for dressing rooms (we had to get trailers for the artists because the Saddledome has very little space for this kind of thing)

This was the look of the stage in the morning(Thursday)
?









We started to look at camera position this morning, here is Louise in the presenter area.
?










Once we saw the positions we need to adjust some of the barrels.
?










Here is the first time we had the lighting rig fired up. You can see we have enclosed the front of the stage with our paint motif.
?


----------



## faracaster

*Day 4 !!!!!!.......Thursday...contd......*

We had the TV and mobile sound trucks pull in today.








?
Adjusting the stealth panel alignment. This is very rare picture.....I hate heights. I get nervous on my son’s step stool in the kitchen.
?










Here is our first look at the upstage stealth panels.
?










Lighting land up and running.








?


----------



## faracaster

*Day 4 !!!!!!.......Thursday...contd......contd....*

Mission control. Inside the TV truck.








?

Monitor mix desks
?











We end this with a pastoral shot of twilight outside the Saddledome......And that was it for Day 4......again I know I’m behind here ....So Day 5 comin’ at ya soon
Pete








?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Coming together very nicely, Pete. Great job by all !!


----------



## faracaster

*Day 5 ..Friday......*

Hi All

Well today was our camera setup and first looks at the stage and lighting with everything being fired up. Our first day we basically work in the dark aside form stage light.
Always fun to get used to after a brisk walk to the venue in the AM.
Oh ...by the way.....on the way to the venue, I saw a little commotion in a small park I walk by. An ambulance, a few police cars and ......a body !!!!!! Very unnerving. I’ve never seen that before.
Anywho............back to Day 5.

A photo just to reminder that we are playing in the home of the Flames. The only western Canadian hockey team in the playoffs this year.
?









Here’s Kal, one of our camera people setting up.








?

We got our stealth screens fired up today. Here’s some video equivalent of white noise.
?









We had to bring in 5 trailers like these for dressing rooms to accommodate the amount of talent that comes into town for the show.

?








?


----------



## faracaster

*Day 5 ..Friday......contd....*

Here is Simon Bowers live mixer extraordinaire outside his truck, on the phone (to someone important in LA, or London or somewhere important.) Simon does the sound mix for broadcast for the Junos. He is a multi, multi award winner at his craft. Also a damn good Parcheesi player.
?









Here is the table anyone that actually that speaks on the show, must go to prior to being on air. It is the live pack table where you get fitted with these little wireless air packs to be able for the arena and the country to hear you.
?










Here’s the presentation stage with the lights inside the barrels finally fired up.........now we are just waiting for smoke.








?


----------



## faracaster

*Day 5 ..Friday......contd....contd.....*

Here are a couple of shots with some test projection and test video in the stealth panels. First time we’ve since a taste of all our firepower. Far, far, from being done, but a sigh of relief that it all works at least.




























So.....another big day........I got to get to bed now.......but first.......just a reassuring shot of the great goalie mask in the sky......all is well at the Saddledome.
REHEARSALS START TOMORROW.....YIKES !!!!!!!!!!!
Cheers
Pete


----------



## faracaster

*Day 6 saturday ........rehearsals !!!!!!*

Well with some technical ghosts in machine we limoed into rehearsal without our full compliment of video screens up and running. But.......

Okay here they come.....fast and furious !!!!!

We started the morning with thw Alberta tribute all the country artist of the year nominees (Shane Yellowbird, Gord Bamford, Aaron Lines, Johnny Reid and Paul Brandt) are doing a Paul Brandt tune "Alberta Bound"




























On the more dreary side......we continued preping the arena. Here we are blacking the dasher boards


----------



## faracaster

Here is Feist rockin' in her own special way




























This is the Musican performance this year. For more on the Musican initiative go here www.musican.ca/
This years performer is tenor sax player, Ryley Bennett A high school student playing Bird's "Ko Ko"


----------



## faracaster

Headley was next......



















Then.......Jully Black.......she was awesome !!!!!!!


----------



## pattste

I decided to watch the Junos yesterday based essentially on this thread. Beautiful set. I thought the show was ok. Russell Peter's thing backstage with Jann Arden was funny. Leslie Feist's song was an interesting choice. She's always so original. Beautiful woman too :smile: I also discovered Finger Eleven, I love their song Paralyzed. Finally, that was a weird yet interesting duet featuring Anne Murray and Sarah Brightman (who looks about 30 years younger than she is). I thought Sarah had a very special way of singing this song.


----------



## Mooh

Great photos! Great job!

Feist was an acquired taste for me, but I dig what she does now. Some of her band used to play with one of my old bands. She's very deserving in my opinion.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco

Many thanks for all the pics and info. Much appreciated !!

I enjoyed watching the Junos this year...mainly because of this thread.

Congrats on the great "artistic" pics.

Dave


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Thanks for sharing Pete. I also watched the show this year, because of your participation and this thread. I enjoyed the show on the most part, but I am embarased to say that I did not know a lot of the artists. 
cheers
Gerry


----------



## sysexguy

I missed the show (session) but want to thank Pete for sharing the glimpse being the scene.

I also want to congratulate Francois and Pierre from fogolabs for their Juno (best dvd). Fogolabs is at the top of the class and we're talking worldwide here :smilie_flagge17:....and they're great guys and great friends too. Francois is also one hell of a guitar player.....

Andy :rockon:


----------



## faracaster

Hey All

Just an update about this years show.
It has been nominated for three Gemini Awards. 
For Best Music, Variety Program or Series
For Best Host (Russell Peters)
and....Best Production Design or Art Direction in a Non-Fiction Program or Series (me).
I feel pretty damn honoured to be included with some fantastic designers in the nomination list. And I feel so lucky to be able to work with people that respect and really like each other. Doing that show is a real bonding experience with all that work on it.

and....As I've said before....thanks to all on this forum that have said so many nice things about the show.

I'll be posting when we get to Vancouver in March of next year. I'm just designing that set now (and trying to convince the Producers that they should go with it...)

cheers
Pete

From the Gemini Awards website
www.geminiawards.ca/gemini23/gemnoms.cfm?by=2
*
Best Music, Variety Program or Series
The 2008 Juno Awards
p. John Brunton, Melanie Berry, Barbara Bowlby, Stephen Stohn, Louise Wood
(Insight Production Co. Ltd., CARAS)

Best Production Design or Art Direction in a Non-Fiction Program or Series
Peter Faragher
The 2008 Juno Awards


Best Performance or Host in a Variety Program or Series
Russell Peters
The 2008 Juno Awards


Awards will be handed out October 22nd in Toronto.
*


----------



## Guest

faracaster said:


> and....Best Production Design or Art Direction in a Non-Fiction Program or Series (me).
> 
> *
> Best Production Design or Art Direction in a Non-Fiction Program or Series
> Peter Faragher
> The 2008 Juno Awards
> *


Well deserved! Best of luck on the 22nd Pete!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

You have my vote, Pete !!


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hip Hip Hooray..........geez even a mention is fantastic......here's hoping you win........all the best
Gerry


----------



## Robboman

Well deserved Pete, congrats.

When you win, are you interested in guitar or amp trades for that Gemini trophy? That's the only way I'll ever get a real one... maybe I could get a boutique builder to clone one for me :banana: :rockon:


----------



## mario

That's great Pete! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## zontar

Congrats on the nomination--but I do remember a news story after the Juno that you left part of the set behind, and also blocked a fire exit--both of those causing problems for the Saddledome & the Flames--

Any comment?
(I couldn't find a working link to the story--this was a month or so back--if not longer.)

Just curious--not pointing any fingers or anything.


----------



## keto

Wow where was I when this was posted LOL. FANTASTIC look at the inside workings of a great looking production.

Best of luck at the Geminis :food-smiley-004:


----------



## faracaster

zontar said:


> Congrats on the nomination--but I do remember a news story after the Juno that you left part of the set behind, and also blocked a fire exit--both of those causing problems for the Saddledome & the Flames--
> 
> Any comment?
> (I couldn't find a working link to the story--this was a month or so back--if not longer.)
> 
> Just curious--not pointing any fingers or anything.


thank you. 

That is Hilarious !!!!!!!
While all the set was recycled. It is true that 3 of the ribs of the set were left against the outer wall of the arena for 2 days. This was completely cleared by the head management of the Saddledome (Pete Kaminsky). He was the one that told us where to put them in the yard. So there was no issue with the Dome or the Flames. They were being picked up on Wednesday after the show to come back to Toronto. They were in my backyard in Toronto by Saturday. On the following Monday I got a call from some newspaper reporter in Calgary asking me what was going to happen to the pieces of the set that were still at the Saddledome. 
I was a little perturbed and confused since the only remaining pieces were already in my yard in Toronto. That was at the beginning of April. So if you heard a story regarding that last month......or even 4 months ago....well I guess it was a slow news day and they had to make something up. That is my comment.
cheers
Pete


----------



## GuitarsCanada

May we "quote" you on that Pete? :food-smiley-004:


----------



## zontar

faracaster said:


> thank you.
> 
> That is Hilarious !!!!!!!
> While all the set was recycled. It is true that 3 of the ribs of the set were left against the outer wall of the arena for 2 days. This was completely cleared by the head management of the Saddledome (Pete Kaminsky). He was the one that told us where to put them in the yard. So there was no issue with the Dome or the Flames. They were being picked up on Wednesday after the show to come back to Toronto. They were in my backyard in Toronto by Saturday. On the following Monday I got a call from some newspaper reporter in Calgary asking me what was going to happen to the pieces of the set that were still at the Saddledome.
> I was a little perturbed and confused since the only remaining pieces were already in my yard in Toronto. That was at the beginning of April. So if you heard a story regarding that last month......or even 4 months ago....well I guess it was a slow news day and they had to make something up. That is my comment.
> cheers
> Pete


I was going to link to it & ask about it when the story came out--but I saw it at work, and forgot when I got home.

Glad to have the record set straight.


----------



## faracaster

faracaster said:


> Hey All
> 
> Just an update about this years show.
> It has been nominated for three Gemini Awards.
> For Best Music, Variety Program or Series
> For Best Host (Russell Peters)
> and....Best Production Design or Art Direction in a Non-Fiction Program or Series (me).
> I feel pretty damn honoured to be included with some fantastic designers in the nomination list. And I feel so lucky to be able to work with people that respect and really like each other. Doing that show is a real bonding experience with all that work on it.
> 
> and....As I've said before....thanks to all on this forum that have said so many nice things about the show.
> 
> I'll be posting when we get to Vancouver in March of next year. I'm just designing that set now (and trying to convince the Producers that they should go with it...)
> 
> cheers
> Pete
> 
> From the Gemini Awards website
> www.geminiawards.ca/gemini23/gemnoms.cfm?by=2
> *
> Best Music, Variety Program or Series
> The 2008 Juno Awards
> p. John Brunton, Melanie Berry, Barbara Bowlby, Stephen Stohn, Louise Wood
> (Insight Production Co. Ltd., CARAS)
> 
> Best Production Design or Art Direction in a Non-Fiction Program or Series
> Peter Faragher
> The 2008 Juno Awards
> 
> 
> Best Performance or Host in a Variety Program or Series
> Russell Peters
> The 2008 Juno Awards
> 
> 
> Awards will be handed out October 22nd in Toronto.
> *



Well Guys........

*We Won !!!!!!!*

Swept all the catagories we were nominated in.!!!!!!
Best Music Show !!!!
Best Host !!!!
and...Best Production Design !!!!! 
I'm just so happy for the Producer and all the team that works soooooo hard and deals with so much sh*t that they were recognized this year.

Thanks to everyone here on the Forum that read this blog and responded so positively. We'll be in Vancouver sooner than you think so I'll have more pix for those who care to drop by for a peek.

Thanks everyone !!!! 

Here is a couple of shots from last night

Here are the Producers and Execs from the show. Left to right Melanie Berry (president CARAS) Steven Stohn (chair CARAS) Barbara Bowlby (Executive Producer Insight Prod) Louise Wood (Producer, Chief creative force Insight Productions) 










and.......Me


----------



## ssdeluxe

Hey Pete, You should be very proud ! that was an amazing set ! and a gr8t show !

:food-smiley-004::food-smiley-004::food-smiley-004::food-smiley-004:


----------



## iggs

Congrats Pete, that's awesome!!!


----------



## Starbuck

Awesome Pete, congrats. I know everyone here really enjoyed the pics and commentary you provided. It was really neat to see it from the inside as it were!


----------



## Robert1950

Funky glasses man!


----------



## Guest

Holy cow! Congrats Pete! You've got to practice your dusting skills now...something on your mantle will need some daily cleaning now! :smile:


----------



## Sneaky

Right on Pete! That's a cool thing to have sitting on the old mantle.

Pete


----------



## RIFF WRATH

wow........I'd have been blown away with the nomination(s).......'twas a job well done.............winning..........whoa........congrats........going to be hard to beat last year, but we all know you can do it.........looking forward to march


----------



## greco

Congratulations Pete...fantastic that you got all 3 awards:food-smiley-004:

Now that is one kind of heavy metal that you could really get into collecting.

Looking forward to the next Junos

Dave


----------



## unison thrush

That is AWESOME!! Congrats on that one. Just one question for you. How heavy is that thing? :rockon:


----------

